# The Best First Person Shooter ever



## intense_dude (May 18, 2005)

*A game that redefined the genre....................*
Which game was it according to u
Give ur opinion in the poll...........
The game that started it all


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (May 18, 2005)

Where's Half Life dude?? According to me, it's the BEST EVER FPS.


----------



## cg84 (May 18, 2005)

Great, a poll for the best FPS ever and HALF-LIFE isn't even an option?? Dude, go play HL first, then carry out this poll. that, IMHO, is the best FPS ever. but still, it was with wolf3d(92) that it all began, doom(93) was what brought it to life and then, half-life ( 98 ) redefined it.


----------



## escape7 (May 18, 2005)

I'd go for DOOM


----------



## Calcatian (May 18, 2005)

Anbd what about SOF 

I'd go for UT


----------



## escape7 (May 18, 2005)

Calcatian said:
			
		

> Anbd



what does Anbd stand for?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 18, 2005)

It would be a Tie Between Quake 3:Arena and Unreal Tournament as these were the 2 of the best dam FPS's for me *PERIOD*

@escape.....That was a Typo from Calcatian.What he actually meant to say was "And what about SOF".


----------



## GameAddict (May 18, 2005)

*Serious Sam for me!*

Serious Sam FE and SE for me! Waiting for SS2!


----------



## mohit (May 18, 2005)

it is RTCW for me ......... i have played it over 4 times ... just waiting for its sequel !!!


----------



## gxsaurav (May 18, 2005)

for first person gameplay, Doom 3

for first person fragfest Unreal Tournament 2004


KILL THEM ALL


----------



## pallavnawani (May 19, 2005)

Sam I Am!
No, Seriously.


----------



## tarey_g (May 19, 2005)

Quake 2 was good ,enjoyed playing it.


----------



## Charley (May 20, 2005)

I dont see FPS listed here.... Thats the 1 I like ....

And moving to the list here UNREAL TOURMT


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 20, 2005)

Unreal all the way .. i mean look at the graphics and look at the requirements .... !!!!!


----------



## shaunak (May 20, 2005)

wheres call of duty?


----------



## Biplav (May 21, 2005)

* I loved Soldier of Fortune 1.
it was just awesome. had allthe good effects that a first person shooter game should have. the 1st level was really interesting.but later it got monotonous*


----------



## digitally_digitized (May 21, 2005)

Dude.... there's no half life and call of duty.... but outta these i think quake is the best fps


----------



## mamba (May 21, 2005)

nothing matches UT 4 the nostalgia it generates 4 me


----------



## Tux (May 21, 2005)

I think just for the sake of starting a new thread u started it.
Many big-names missing.


----------



## rohanbee (May 21, 2005)

Doom ------ not any other game !!
i believe it started the true FPS genre
Its very easy to vote for new games as they have the best graphics and new engines and fetures but we should acknowledge the ones that came the first and were successful then.


----------



## shri (May 21, 2005)

THE HALF LIFE SERIES. THE BEST...


----------



## Varunnagwekar (May 22, 2005)

Max payne the end of discussion.


----------



## intense_dude (May 22, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> Its very easy to vote for new games as they have the best graphics and new engines and fetures but we should acknowledge the ones that came the first and were successful then.


 

Thats What i Started this Poll For....


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 23, 2005)

Varunnagwekar said:
			
		

> Max payne the end of discussion.


ROTFL! Are you sure you in the right thread?    This is one says "Best FPS" or "Best First Person Shooter" while Max Payne is a Third Person Shooter or a TPS.


----------



## Tux (May 24, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Varunnagwekar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Varunnagwekar    
u r crazy.


----------



## sumitava_b (May 24, 2005)

Varunnagwekar said:
			
		

> Max payne the end of discussion.



Well, good way to end a discussion!!

See the topic first, dude.....


----------



## wizrulz (May 24, 2005)

*not upto mark*

in the first place most of the better FPS r not there in this poll so this poll is not up to mark to vote. But from the options given i would select Quake and Unreal Tournament equally......


----------



## cvvikram (May 26, 2005)

UT 2003,2004 ........    Quake 3


----------



## Marc Z (May 27, 2005)

what a silly thread!

each of these games caused a revolution when they came out. you can't compare them with each other.

how can Wolf 3D (DOS) be compared with Halo (hardware accelerated textures and lighting)?!


----------



## bendre123 (Jun 9, 2005)

i think the Max paypane is the best FPS game i have ever play. but this thread does not include max payne. nevertheless then my vote goes to wolfestein 3d. it is also very good game i played.


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 9, 2005)

bendre123 said:
			
		

> i think the Max paypane is the best FPS game i have ever play. but this thread does not include max payne. nevertheless then my vote goes to wolfestein 3d. it is also very good game i played.



In one place u r telling that "Max paypane is the best FPS game", in another place u r admitting that "this thread does not include max payne". Isnt it contradictory??? Can not u understand why this thread does not include Max payne? Max Payene is not a FPS game. Its a TPS.


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 9, 2005)

This poll is sumwhat meaningless !!!! No HL series, No Serious  Sam....what the heck !!!! Also pAinkiller is missing.
I like the brainless mass massacre style games more in the entire FPS genre. Among those mentioned. I likes all the versions of UT ever released....also quake 3 rulez my desk sumtimez..


----------



## q3_abhi (Jun 9, 2005)

I think Quake 3 is the better than unreal


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 10, 2005)

unreal bots were better as compared to the q3 bots  when comparing the ai part , but still i like q3 more than unreal.


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 12, 2005)

Unreal tournament. It's unreal.


----------



## BLITZ~KRIEG! (Jun 12, 2005)

*games*

ut and medal of honor


----------



## salils (Jun 14, 2005)

ya some games like call of duty & spliter cell are missing


----------



## cvvikram (Jun 14, 2005)

For me the best FPS is Counter Strike-Condition Zero...Still playing when free.


----------



## supersaiyan (Jun 14, 2005)

clearly ut and doom


----------



## e-freak (Jun 15, 2005)

Max Payne it has to be!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 15, 2005)

e-freak said:
			
		

> Max Payne it has to be!



Oh no, not again! Max Payne is a *Third Person Shooter*!!! We are discussing the best *First Person Shooter*. What's so difficult about it?


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 15, 2005)

Members, please read the full thread before posting anything. We have already corrected quite a number of posts which claimed Max payne as FPS. 

And most of all, try to understand different genres of games....

Cheers !!


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 19, 2005)

I liked Quake 2 the best, but since its not there I voted for Quake.

But 2nd best is Painkiller - I love it!


----------



## Charley (Jun 20, 2005)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> Also pAinkiller is missing.
> I like the brainless mass massacre style games more in the entire FPS genre.



I love that game .... Did u finish the entire levels in it ???


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jun 21, 2005)

Half - Life is *the* game that redefined the genre.


----------



## mad_psychic_bastard (Jun 21, 2005)

man half life roks............. and counter strike mod is the best........ the most widely played fps game on the planet............ it is the BEST


----------



## ammusk (Jun 21, 2005)

*UT Beats all*

Man come on UT wins hands down 

ammusk


----------



## raj14 (Jun 21, 2005)

HALO 2 Kicks everybody where it hurts the most! and why on god's earth isn't HL2 included in that Poll? Halo 2 Rulez!


----------



## ycr007 (Jun 22, 2005)

I'd Rate Quake 3:Arena & UT:GOTY Jus' a Wee Bit Above Serious Sam FE & SE.


----------



## dinesh_singh (Jun 22, 2005)

doom 3 rocks...........
its awsome...look at the graphics and the story line.
a masterpiece...best use of todays leading GPUs.


----------



## dinesh_singh (Jun 22, 2005)

and among listed here halo rulez.........


----------



## Charley (Jun 22, 2005)

Dinesh - Why dont u include the msg in the orginal post without posting it twice.. Next time edit your post to include the message in it...


----------

